# Another Badlands thread



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I know a couple members have an "in" with them. Does anyone know if they will run the "normal" Blackfriday deal (if you know, you know)? 

Or does anyone have a coupon code for that? Maybe that is a weird ask but folks on here have had them before so it's not too crazy. 

I have 2 of the 2200 (kept my old one for my son) but looking to maybe get rid of that one and upgrade to the MRK2 or 3. That system intrigues me a bit and if you have any experince, let me know! 


Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> I know a couple members have an "in" with them. Does anyone know if they will run the "normal" Blackfriday deal (if you know, you know)?
> 
> Or does anyone have a coupon code for that? Maybe that is a weird ask but folks on here have had them before so it's not too crazy.
> 
> ...


I know Badlands just had a friends and family deal. They unfortunately don't do the 50% off deal like they used to. I doubt they'll do another before Black Friday but I think that generally involves the store over in Sandy, or at least they usually have a bunch of items there at the Sandy store for a good deal. They do a 12-days of Christmas every year where they often offer packs, or apparel for pretty good deals. I was there yesterday and they had a few items on a clearance rack for a pretty good price but not a whole lot. Seemed like up until last year they had a friends and family deal around Thanksgiving. I can let you know if they do that again as it's not broadcasted. 

I get a better deal with First Lite so I have mostly First Lite with a few Badlands pieces. I did pick up a Venture jacket at the store yesterday for $100. Listed $240. They are on closeout but only the store has some in stock. They're sold out online.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BigT said:


> I know Badlands just had a friends and family deal. They unfortunately don't do the 50% off deal like they used to.


Dang missed the F&F - but yeah that 50% is what I was after. Such a sweet deal (but honestly made the packs the price they SHOULD be).


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I have the 2200, I’m not overly impressed, don’t get me wrong, it’s not a bad pack, just a little uncomfortable. I feel like it doesn’t fit me right and I’ve adjusted the hell out of it. I think my next pack will be a kifaru or a stone glacier.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> Dang missed the F&F - but yeah that 50% is what I was after. Such a sweet deal (but honestly made the packs the price they SHOULD be).


Which is one of the reasons I have quite a lot of First Lite stuff. Their product is actually cheaper in cost than much of Badlands, but better quality in my opinion. I mean they don't sell packs but for apparel. Badlands didn't seem to improve quality much on packs, but they jacked the cost up for sure. What FL doesn't have is the unconditional warranty which is a great thing. 

Next time I get a F&F code, I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m also going to look at the outdoorsman long range, seems like a good pack


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Ray said:


> I’m also going to look at the outdoorsman long range, seems like a good pack


Outdoorsmans stuff is pretty good quality. I've not tried their packs. If you jump up to that price, I would take a look at EXO. I noticed you have to pay extra for your warranty at Outdoorsmans. EXO costs a little more, but stand by their product. If you were to pay for the 3-year warranty on the Outdoorsmans pack, you would be in the same ballpark as the EXO 4800, and the larger one.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

RandomElk, I don't advertise this a lot on here, but I work at Badlands. PM me any questions that you have!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I usually get notified of Badlands F&F sale. I'm not sure how I got on that list, but they send it to me every year. I did not get it this year. Maybe they discovered their prior error?  

I'm a big fan of Badlands packs. (and their old William Joseph fishing stuff...that's how I found them in the first place) I'm a user of the 2200, older model. There may be "better" packs at certain things, but as a do it all day hunting pack, it's really hard to beat, IMO.


----------

